# If Your Novel was a Movie and that Movie had a Soundtrack.



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know about y'all, but when I get into writing there's normally a song playing in my head. Music is my muse. In fact, I've actualy made a playlist for two of my stories and they made great CD's. So tell me, if your novel was a movie and that movie had a soundtrack, what would be on it?


----------



## Jeko (Jun 15, 2012)

Bruno Coulais.

Watch 'Coraline' and try not to love the soundtrack. Or if you have watched Coraline, tell me you loved the soundtrack. Or (if you haven't watched it) listen to it on youtube - 'dreamer', 'installation', 'exploration', 'the supper', 'ghost children', it's all fantastic - and then try not to love it.

If my novel was a movie, I wouldn't have anyone else making the music. Coulais is something else when it comes to soundtracks.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have lots of orchestral works - symphonies, concertos, and so on, probably in minor keys.  Something like this:
[video=youtube;2ghGDWKgb3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ghGDWKgb3I[/video]


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2012)

I love this guy -- A.A. Bondy. His music would work great with my novel, I think. Quiet, somewhat mysterious and bittersweet.

[video=youtube;QJxNI0apIyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxNI0apIyw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## wyf (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have mostly Philip Glass's violin concerto, it so cool and minimal, it gets inside your head, but when the action starts I'd use 50 foot wave music, its all noise and guitars and energy


----------



## Jon M (Jun 15, 2012)

burial, mogwai, gy!be.


----------



## Altan (Jun 16, 2012)

I had this exact same train of thought!
In fact, compiling a "soundtrack" of songs that I would insist on being in a soundtrack actually helps me write a good deal.


----------



## Robdemanc (Jun 16, 2012)

James - Born of Frustration


----------



## starseed (Jun 16, 2012)

There are so many different ones, I can't even keep them straight. I usually just find movies that have the tone for whatever scene I'm working on. Lot's of sweet uplifting sort of movies if I'm working on a cute romantic scene, dark horror or action movie scores if I'm working on a scary scene, etc. 

Soundtracks that particularly move me:

LOST (tv show--freaking epic soundtrack!)
All of the X-men movies
Road to Perdition (love this one, very moving)
the 28 days/weeks later theme (best thing to write apocalypse stories to ever!)
The Hills Have Eyes theme (for my most epic scary moments, I just put it on repeat)
Inception Soundtrack (this inspired huge parts of my newest novel)
Disturbia (good for both scary and sweet parts, it has a nice range)
Life as a House (sweet, uplifting, moving)
Forest Gump (moving)

Of all those I'm probably listening to LOST the most. I'm also in the middle of watching it right now (on season 4 don't give anything away!), so I'm super into it. There are so many different beautiful themes within that soundtrack.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 16, 2012)

starseed said:
			
		

> Inception Soundtrack (this inspired huge parts of my newest novel)



Hans Zimmer is a terrific composer. If any of my stories ever make it to the big screen, I'd want him to make the score for it.


----------



## starseed (Jun 16, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Hans Zimmer is a terrific composer. If any of my stories ever make it to the big screen, I'd want him to make the score for it.



Oh yes! He's amazing.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jun 16, 2012)

I did make a playlist for my story featuring appropriate songs of my favorite artists. The one that stands out is Another Night Out by Unkle, featuring Mark Lanegan.

[video=youtube;7bqoaUttFZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bqoaUttFZ0[/video]


----------



## Jeko (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw people posting videos, thought I might as well share some Coulais:

[video=youtube;_LLHUQQ9cmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LLHUQQ9cmM[/video]


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2012)

If someone was to compose the score for my book as a movie (though I have a personal soundtrack for it already) it would be Trent Reznor =)


----------



## dale (Jun 16, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> If someone was to compose the score for my book as a movie (though I have a personal soundtrack for it already) it would be Trent Reznor =)


i've noticed that's what reznor has been doing most in the past few years, is composing for movie soundtracks. the man is a genius
when it comes to industrial sound manipulations. The Downward Spiral will always be a favorite CD of mine. it basically defines a short
period of my life in the 90s.

as far as the topic question....I think a compilation of Black Sabbath tunes may best fit with a movie based on my writing work.
possibly with a bit of Danzig 4 thrown in, here and there.


----------



## Stephanie Andromeda (Jun 16, 2012)

Silhouette of a Breeze, from the _Victorian Romance Emma_ soundtrack is pretty good. 
In later books that I'm planning, the Series Five _Doctor_ _Who_ soundtrack might work well.
[video=youtube;emy8E3ZtvVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emy8E3ZtvVM[/video]


----------



## jg22 (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;oPI2uYUZGQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPI2uYUZGQ8[/video]

Happiness from the album 'Riceboy Sleeps' by Jonsi & Alex would certainly by the theme tune.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 16, 2012)

Drowning pool "Bodies". 

What better song for a zombie book?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2012)

Hell yeah! It's actualy on my Darkness Reigns soundtrack along with Disturbs "monster" Korns "freak on a leash" and kidney thieves cover of "crazy"


----------



## Stephanie Andromeda (Jun 16, 2012)

squidtender said:


> Drowning pool "Bodies".
> 
> What better song for a zombie book?


Depending on the zombie book,
[video=youtube;S6vnM9I7HIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6vnM9I7HIo[/video]


----------

